# Another Bible question, Westminster Calf skin



## God'sElectSaint (May 24, 2015)

Does anybody have a Westminster Calf Skin reference bible? In my recent bible hunting I have been looking at a lot of bibles to buy. This one looks very nice and I found it in stock and for $64 here Westminster Reference Bible - Calfskin Leather - Reformation Heritage Books It looks worth getting? If you do have it, how is the calf skin? I like the price of this because I am thinking I want to buy a few reference sources as well, instead of just a very expensive bible. I want to get this Holman's Bible dictionary, that looks very useful and Calvin's institutes of the Christian Religion(I feel like this is a must have for a Calvinist like myself). So how is this Bible? It looks like it has great references in it(which I like) I think it has the original translators notes? Which is awesome if it does I love the original KJV marginal notes, I think they should be in all KJV bibles. I believe it also has explanations of archaic words throughout? Basically my favorite kind of bible is a reference bible with a good amount of cross-references, and especially alternate translations/ and or Literal translations in the margin notes. That's why I am really enjoying the NASB because there marginal notes are great but I would love a KJV with notes like this, that has a decent calf skin binding. Is that what I'd be getting with this Westminster reference bible?


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 24, 2015)

Another quick question guys- This Holman's dictionary looks good Holman Illustrated Bible Dictionary, Revised and Expanded: C. Brand, C. W. Draper, A. England: 9780805428360 - Christianbook.com But do you think Vine's would be better? I know Vines is more geared toward the KJV anyway. I noticed the KJVstore.com has a 1828 facsimile reprint of Webster's Dictionary which looks really cool as well. I love a nice dictionary I always look up words. Sorry if I am bouncing all over the place with these questions I have a "mild" touch of ADHD lol Just thinking this Websters might be a nice buy for a KJV bible reader. It's $67 Noah Webster's 1828 Dictionary -There's a link if anyone else wants to check it out, it's a classic. E-sword has it and I always use it when I am on e-sword. It seems like Webster almost geared this dictionary to the KJV Bible.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (May 24, 2015)

You could buy a Bible not made out of calfskin and use the additional money to supplement your learning. The commercialization and business of Bible publishing concerns me not a little.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 24, 2015)

Ryan J. Ross said:


> You could buy a Bible not made out of calfskin and use the additional money to supplement your learning. The commercialization and business of Bible publishing concerns me not a little.



I hear you but this one is fairly cheap and I like the work the Trinitarian Bible Society does. Plus I don't think it's a bad thing to buy a good durable bible with a good quality leather that will last a long time. I don't feel the TBS is commercialized and pushing bibles for the sake of filthy lucre. Of course many companies do this.


----------



## gkterry (May 24, 2015)

I have the Westminster Bible and it is an excellent Bible at a bargain price. The leather is soft. I do not believe the price for the goatskin is worth the difference. I think you will be very happy with it and you will be supporting the ministry of TBS too.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 24, 2015)

gkterry said:


> I have the Westminster Bible and it is an excellent Bible at a bargain price. The leather is soft. I do not believe the price for the goatskin is worth the difference. I think you will be very happy with it and you will be supporting the ministry of TBS too.



I actually gave in to the goatskin and bought an Allan Brevier KJV


----------



## Andres (May 25, 2015)

God'sElectSaint said:


> I like the price of this because I am thinking I want to buy a few reference sources as well, instead of just a very expensive bible. I want to get this Holman's Bible dictionary, that looks very useful and Calvin's institutes of the Christian Religion(I feel like this is a must have for a Calvinist like myself).



Just a head's up - Calvin's Institutes can be found for free all over the internet, including right here on the PB!


----------



## gkterry (May 25, 2015)

I have several goatskin Bibles and I would rate this just slightly below them as far as the cover is concerned but the binding and content is very close. I would certainly not pay the extra premium for the same content, I.e. the Schuyler KJV.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 26, 2015)

Andres said:


> God'sElectSaint said:
> 
> 
> > I like the price of this because I am thinking I want to buy a few reference sources as well, instead of just a very expensive bible. I want to get this Holman's Bible dictionary, that looks very useful and Calvin's institutes of the Christian Religion(I feel like this is a must have for a Calvinist like myself).
> ...



Thanks Andres but I am a book kinda guy. I like to hold it, turn pages and highlight,underline and make notes and such. I got one at CBD.com for $13 it's in one volume and looks really massive lol 1200+ pages I think but I'll slowly go through it.


----------



## TylerRay (May 26, 2015)

I use the Westminster with a Calfskin cover. I love it. When it wears out, I intend to replace it with another one.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 26, 2015)

TylerRay said:


> I use the Westminster with a Calfskin cover. I love it. When it wears out, I intend to replace it with another one.



Yeah it looks pretty nice but I really liked the Allan.


----------



## Robert Truelove (May 30, 2015)

I bought a TBS Westminster a couple weeks ago and it is my favorite Bible. I've also have a Cambridge Camio and Clarion in goatskin and a Concord in Calfskin. 

I actually prefer the stiffer leather of the TBS Westminster over the floppy goatskin of my Cambridge Bibles. After having pages get bent in EVERY floppy Bible I've ever owned simply due to them flopping about in transit, I don't think I'll buy any more of that design.


----------



## gkterry (May 31, 2015)

Bent pages can be smoothed out by very, very lightly dampening a smooth wrag or paper tool and running that over the crease, smoothing it out with your hand. You must do one page at a time. It takes some time but well worth the effort.


----------

